# How many people are sick of ENworld going down?



## KenM (Oct 18, 2002)

How long has it been? The main page has been down most of the week, and yesterday I could not even get to the messageboards for half the day. Lets start a pool on when will they be back up, I say when hell freezes over.


----------



## Wizardry (Oct 18, 2002)

First, this should be in Meta.  Second, considering the huge amount of traffic the site and the board recieves, they are actually up a surpisingly large amount of the time.  The boards are up around 90-95% of the time, if not more, and the main site almost never goes down at all.  I suppose people just remember the times when they were down more vividly then the huge amount of time they're up.


----------



## KenM (Oct 18, 2002)

they go down at least once a month. Either because a sever crash, or the people running it want to change how it looks, ect. why can't they just leave it alone, every time i get used to how a website looks, they change it and It take me more time to look though it. If it is not broke, don't fix it IMO. ENworld is a RPG site, so it belongs in the RPG discussion.


----------



## Wizardry (Oct 18, 2002)

First, no, this thread does belong in Meta.  The General RPG Discussion board is for discussing gaming products, campaigns, characters, and so on, that actually pertain to gaming in a reasonable, tangible manner.  Meta deals with subjects concerning the site, how it's run, and the messageboards in general.  Regardless, I'm not a moderator so moving on...

I've been visiting this site for about three or so years, at least, and the boards definitely do not go down "at least once a month".  They go down once in a while, sure, but given the vast amount of traffic this site recieves, more than any other site I've ever visited, that's hardly surprising.  In addition, this new server has been the most stable of all the ENWorld servers up to this point.  Even if you were correct that the boards go down "at least once a month", that's hardly noticable considering the vast amount of time they're up.  

Consider, 30 days is 720 hours of time.  The boards going down at least once a month for half a day cuts that down to 708 hours.  That's neglibile, and hardly any downtime at all.  I think the boards work fine.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 18, 2002)

Gee, Ken, you want your money back?  Oh wait - you say it's free? Then perhaps you could be more polite, eh?

And yes, this belongs in Meta.

Seriously, I'll be thrilled when the adjustments get made and the problems stop. There's about four hours per day when I can't get in. Very frustrating.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 18, 2002)

KenM said:
			
		

> *How long has it been? The main page has been down most of the week,...*



Three days at most. It started shortly after I posted my question to Morrus.



> *
> ...and yesterday I could not even get to the messageboards for half the day.*



I got that for a long time each evening. Did I complain? No, I simply waited, knowing that this was only a temporary thing. Now Morrus is fixing it (hopefully).



> *
> Lets start a pool on when will they be back up, I say when hell freezes over. *



You won't make it go up faster with these comments.



> *
> they go down at least once a month.*



I don't think it is that often. But yes, that sort of thing happens.



> *
> or the people running it want to change how it looks, ect. why can't they just leave it alone, every time i get used to how a website looks, they change it and It take me more time to look though it. If it is not broke, don't fix it IMO.
> *



The changes are a gradual thing. Morrus had these plans for a long time, spawned from a discussion a few months back. Most of us knew that some sort of change would occur.

Mind you, seeing the site down isn't good, and the connection errors are at times annoying, but ranting won't make them go away. If you're not pleased, ok. But it can be said a bit more polite.
I understand your position, though.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: How many people are sick of ENworld going down?*



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I understand your position, though. *




I don't.

The kid seems to think he has a right to be angry. 

Like if he had payed for a cinema ticket and the movie didn't appear at the screen.

And he is not only angry, he is rude and vindicative, he behaves like a sad moron.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 18, 2002)

Registered since September and knows the site goes down once a month?


----------



## Horacio (Oct 18, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Registered since September and knows the site goes down once a month? *




Of course, like most [EDIT]Insult deleted[/EDIT], he is omniscient...


----------



## Wizardry (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: How many people are sick of ENworld going down?*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't.
> 
> ...




Hey hey, no need for personal insults.  I disagree with the position he takes, but it can be very frustrating not to access the boards.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 18, 2002)

Horacio - I understand that he is not happy that the main site is down, and that the forums tend to be slow. I do not understand why he feels he has a right to be insulting. I thought that was clear in my post?

ColonelHardisson - He might have been a lurker long before. I know I have been a lurker long before I registered.

He's insulting, yes.

Should we be insulting in return? Let's try not to be. (though I propably failed that before)


----------



## Horacio (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: How many people are sick of ENworld going down?*



			
				Wizardry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey hey, no need for personal insults.  I disagree with the position he takes, but it can be very frustrating not to access the boards. *




O.K., sorry.

I didn't say he was a moron, I only said he was behaving like one, and it was true. 

Using his expression, I'm sick of people coming here and venting their (false) rants like if they had the right to complain. This site is a wonderful gift than Morrus and the Moderators (good name for a band... ) offer to us, not a right.

[EDIT]And he was rude and insulting, too... [/EDIT]


----------



## ladyofdragons (Oct 18, 2002)

As someone who's webmastered a site since 1998, I know that Morrus' problems are almost totally host-related.  Once he gets his host to fix the problems, they will stop.  The too many database connections problem is due to heavy traffic on both the news site and the boards, which are both database driven.  Once they're split into two databases with sufficient connection allowance, the problems will cease.

Yestereday's TCPIP connection problems are also a host issue, which may have been caused by an Apache stoppage, or a DNS problem, or a denial of service attack, or one of many other possibilities.  None of these are Morrus' fault, and have nothing to do with his site redesign.

Have patience.  I'm sure he'll either have it worked out, or he'll find another host.  This is the way it all works.  If you don't like it, try building (and paying for) your own site that gets this amount of traffic and you'll see just how easy it's not.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 18, 2002)

We all know the problem is here and Morrus is trying to get a hold of the pieces that are not directly in his control to straighten things out.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 18, 2002)

When you go to your favorite RPG site and find that it's down, enjoy the time with a good book or go outside and enjoy the fall weather.  Go talk to your family and friends and make to realtionships with many of the great people on this Earth.  En World should not be so important in your life that having it down for a few days totally disrupts your existance.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 18, 2002)

i to am sick of ENworld going down.  I am also jumping for joy whenever it goes down.

because..... it has to be UP to go down.

i would only really be upset if it wasn't up.  

thanks to all you guys putting in a lot of work to make this place, by far, the best place for DnD on the web.

hats off to ya!

joe b.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 18, 2002)

I only get upset when it goes down because then I have to work. Its a lot better then the days when there only allowing certian number of people on the boards at any one time. Oh well its back up now.


 Keep up the good work guys


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 18, 2002)

Should be fixed!  Plus, we'll soon quadruple our RAM.  

Thanks, Morrus!


----------



## KenM (Oct 18, 2002)

I have been coming to the fourms for awhile, i just registered so i can post. Ever since the forurms have been down this week, it says "message boards are still open" I click on that, and 75% of the time NOTHING HAPPENS, does not go to fourms, nothing. So I hope you can see my frustation. I hope all of you that have insulted me burn in hell.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 18, 2002)

Ya, it can be frustating, but it's understandible.  I can't imagine how much time and effort Morrus has been going through to get this site operating properly.


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *When you go to your favorite RPG site and find that it's down, enjoy the time with a good book or go outside and enjoy the fall weather.  Go talk to your family and friends and make to realtionships with many of the great people on this Earth.  En World should not be so important in your life that having it down for a few days totally disrupts your existance. *




Who are you, and what have you done with Crothian?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *When you go to your favorite RPG site and find that it's down, enjoy the time with a good book or go outside and enjoy the fall weather.  Go talk to your family and friends and make to realtionships with many of the great people on this Earth.  En World should not be so important in your life that having it down for a few days totally disrupts your existance. *




[cartman] Screw you, hippie! [/cartman]


----------



## Umbran (Oct 18, 2002)

KenM said:
			
		

> *I hope all of you that have insulted me burn in.... *




Your frustration is understandable, but is not adequate excuse for such behavior.  It isn't like the situation is a burden for you alone, you know.  It frustrates everyone.  But somehow, you were the one to start being nasty about it...

Don't expect anyone else to behave any better than you yourself are willing to behave.  You only get respect so long as you behave in a respectful manner yourself.


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 18, 2002)

Actually, I'm already in Hell. I'm just waiting to greet you at the gate, KenM. 

Seriously, as frustrating it is to see the gray page, I am very lucky to be able to access this messageboards. I'm also lucky to have people here willing to assist me when I needed the link to the new news page.

I can only hope that when Morrus is finished with the maintenance, it will direct to the new news page since he has made up his mind on a new refreshing site design.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 18, 2002)

Perhaps we should all take a deep breath and read some poetry:

I submit for you one of my ( Non-Contest entry ) originals:


Again I refresh,
hoping this time it will load
I miss ENWorld



This is a great time to acknowledge and thank Morrus, his grandmother and the rest of the ENWorld family for providing us such consistant and reliable quality entertainment. 

Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Who are you, and what have you done with Crothian?   *




I've always been that way.  Sure, I might be here a lot, but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy the outdoors on my way from the aprtment to the car whenever I drive somewhere.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 18, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [cartman] Screw you, hippie! [/cartman]
> 
> *




[cartman] Forget you guys, I'm going Home [/cartman]


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've always been that way.  Sure, I might be here a lot, but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy the outdoors on my way from the aprtment to the car whenever I drive somewhere.   *




It's good to have you back, Crothian.  You might want to check out if someone was using your PC.  They were saying very un-top-poster-ish things.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 18, 2002)

KenM said:
			
		

> *So I hope you can see my frustation. I hope all of you that have insulted me burn in hell. *




Ken, five things:

1. I feel your pain.
2. Welcome to the boards!
3. Switch to decaf.  
4. Welcome to the boards!
5. Seriously, a less confrontational tone works best.  Trust me, we're aware of the problem.

 - Piratecat


----------



## Grazzt (Oct 18, 2002)

KenM said:
			
		

> * I hope all of you that have insulted me burn in hell. *




Welcome to ENWorld!!! We love you too.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's good to have you back, Crothian.  You might want to check out if someone was using your PC.  They were saying very un-top-poster-ish things.   *




Well, there's really five of me.  How else could I post so much?


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, there's really five of me.  How else could I post so much? *



By ignoring minor inconveniences like sleeping, eating, etc...? 


Or short posts.


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, there's really five of me.  How else could I post so much? *




A-HA!!

Now that I know your secret, I TOO shall have 12,753,135,742,178 posts!!

MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Oct 19, 2002)

KenM said:
			
		

> *I hope all of you that have insulted me burn in hell. *


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> By ignoring minor inconveniences like sleeping, eating, etc...?
> 
> 
> Or short posts.  *




Those work, too.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

As usually, Warlord, you rock!!  Very funny reply there!!


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *As usually, Warlord, you rock!!  Very funny reply there!!   *




Aww, stop it... you're making me blush.

 

(Hurry and reply, Crothian, you're 1 post from 9,000!)


----------



## sawbones (Oct 19, 2002)

KenM said:
			
		

> *I have been coming to the fourms for awhile, i just registered so i can post. Ever since the forurms have been down this week, it says "message boards are still open" I click on that, and 75% of the time NOTHING HAPPENS, does not go to fourms, nothing. So I hope you can see my frustation. I hope all of you that have insulted me burn in hell. *




Let's see, after several decent people have mentioned that you pay, .......nothing for the privilege of being here, after it being pointed out that this is a very heavy traffic site, after it being pointed out that Morrus does an exemplary job of trying to keep this site up and going, and that the changes occurring on this board have been a long time coming, and that's been stated by Morrus for months (and I've been following these sites since Eric Noah was the boss), you are still griping. 

My suggestion is that you repeat this mantra, "ENWorld is a privilege not a right" at least 20 times everytime you want to rant abouit ENWorld and Morrus' fine work. Your other options are 1) Don't come here. 2) Take an anger management course. 3) Start your own site that offers this level of service and see how big a headache it is and what a financial burden it can be.

PS to Morrus: Thanks for operating my favourite lurkin' place on the web.

Grant Kinsley MD


----------



## Mark (Oct 19, 2002)

Welcome, Grant and Ken!


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 19, 2002)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> *I only get upset when it goes down because then I have to work. Its a lot better then the days when there only allowing certian number of people on the boards at any one time. Oh well its back up now.
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work guys  *





Ack!  Work?  No way.  That's what Nutkinland is for.


----------



## sawbones (Oct 19, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> * Welcome, Grant and Ken!  *




Why, thank you Mark

G


----------



## Henry (Oct 19, 2002)

I also have some other suggestions. While I personally enjoy ENWorld, and have frequented it since Cromagnon man first drew his first cave picture, there are some other very good sites to visit should ENWorld be unavailable due to technical trouble. 

www.dragonsfoot.org is a site devoted to earlier editions of D&D, but with a growing 3E section, and a forum wholly devoted to debate between its members as to what the best edition of D&D is!  As a leader of the "ENWorld Invasion" of Dragonsfoot, I highly recommend it, for both stimulating discussion, and for excellent resources for your 1E and classic D&D campaigns!

www.montecook.com is devoted to my second favorite game designer in the whole world, and quite a few ENWorlders visit the site!

Third is a site I'm not supposed to mention FNORD http://nutkinland.d20boards.net/ FNORD , but is a place for fascinating discussion of RPG's, rants and raves, and run by a really nutty guy, a dead girl, and a vengance bunny.

Finally, if I might mention, long-time community members might well remember the dark ages of the boards (like earlier this year), when the boards own popularity forced Morrus to limit board traffic to 200 simultaneous users -- PERIOD. It was a horrible time, a time of Human sacrifices, dogs and cats living together, and Mass hysteria. But with the move to a rather well-maintained linux box through the help of Adlon of Mortality.net, things got better. WAY better.

KenM -- trust me when I say, that the end product of the board moves will be a good thing - for you and me, for Morrus, and for the long-term health of ENWorld.

Henry Link
I'm not just a Moderator of the Hair Club for Men - I'm also a member!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 19, 2002)

Henry, don't forget about the Swedish fellow who was holding the server hostage and giving Morrus grief.  I think SHARK was preparing a marine task force, while I was contacting a third cousin twice removed with a friend of a friend in the Mossad. 

Seriously, EN World does work well considering that this is:
1) Not a corporate website with full time paid staff members.
2) A volunteer effort.
3) A site kept busy by a bunch of people with high numbers of posts.
4) An independent  site that attracts comments from industry pros that a lot of people want to read.
5)a site run by someone who deals with headaches wjem ot os evening in Britain, while at the same time it is afternoon in the U.S. when the boards hit their peak time periods during the afternoon.  (Afternoon at least for people in the Central or Eastern time zones.)
6)A site with a growing number of members.
7)A site where there is a lot of stored threads.
8)A site that does not charge for membership, posting, or throws annoying pop up adds at you every minute.
9)A site that has had ownership changes.
10) A site that has moved about a few times on the web.

So, is EN World perfect? No.  However, it is fun.  KenM, I hope you will stay.  Remember, if you want respect, give it to others.  (A personal saying of mine: Respect is given, trust is earned.)


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd have loved the Nutkinland version of this thread...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I'd have loved the Nutkinland version of this thread...
> 
> *




I don't think so Horacio


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't think so Horacio   *




Yes, I'd loved...


----------



## LcKedovan (Oct 20, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, I'd loved...  *




Croathian, you and Eric's Grandmother would be shocked by the list of things that Horacio has "loved"  

And as Henry mentioned in an early post... this is NOTHING compared to the times of the 200 user limit... oi vey... the pain of that memory alone almost sends me weeping.


-Will


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 20, 2002)

William Ronald, and you call yourself a Chicagoan.    All I have to do is talk to the guy who was my little brother's best man (and one of my best friends growing up) and let him talk to his buddies.  Third cousins twice removed as contacts to "problem solvers", indeed.


----------



## Dreaddisease (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey you Mucksmucker (people only want to hear words that sound bad, like muckluck), leave this site alone.  Its a pretty site, with lots of pretty black colors, and its soft and cuddly like razor blades.  So yeah.

Shameless Plug Zone:
Welcome to shameless plug zone.  
Population: 5 Billion 

If you cannot connect then just go to the sites in our 1000 non rpg sites list found here....<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21656&pagenumber=4">Look for Zip file</a>

Get the excel file and learn...

You are now leaving shameless plug zone.

So you leave my buddy alone, you sandwich eater.

Str:16
Dex:12
Con:20
Int:5
Wis:4
Cha:3


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 23, 2002)

My group's kinda tired of the boards going down, too.  We're moving our In Character stuff off the boards, and our DM is refusing to log on again, sadly. 

Privilage, right... we just want to play D&D.

Nice knowing you.

PS Plus, we're all pretty sure that Morris is actually a Frenchman who hates us Americans.  Curse him..


----------



## Griswold (Oct 23, 2002)

When En World goes down I used to just sit there, sometimes I would even twich a bit.  Then I took Crothian's advice and went outside, i have too say the graphics are impressive 

G


----------



## Crothian (Oct 23, 2002)

Griswold said:
			
		

> *When En World goes down I used to just sit there, sometimes I would even twich a bit.  Then I took Crothian's advice and went outside, i have too say the graphics are impressive
> 
> G *




Wow, you're in Ohio and you're saying that.  You really should upgrade to the glorious graphics of the Southwest deserts, or the Miami shore.


----------



## arwink (Oct 23, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow, you're in Ohio and you're saying that.  You really should upgrade to the glorious graphics of the Southwest deserts, or the Miami shore.   *




You know, one day the apocalypse is going to come.  And no-ones going to care, cause whichever diety organises it will have a sucky 3D card and a pitifull special effects budget


----------



## Griswold (Oct 23, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow, you're in Ohio and you're saying that.  You really should upgrade to the glorious graphics of the Southwest deserts, or the Miami shore.   *




I only have the shareware version 

G.


----------



## Griswold (Oct 23, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You know, one day the apocalypse is going to come.  And no-ones going to care, cause whichever diety organises it will have a sucky 3D card and a pitifull special effects budget  *




the Apocalyse turned out to be vaporware. It was so far over due, He redid the story line and is creating a new graphics engine, think the working title is second comming....

G.


----------

